# Wiring layout for switchable sections with insulated clamps



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Im not exactly a expert when it comes to electricity and wiring up a layout. Heck I blew a fuse or three just hooking up my previous RR with two power drops and no insulated areas. Essentially what I have on my new layout are 3 areas Im using insulated clamps on since I want to be able to turn them off/on so i dont have to constantly flip switches on locomotives and such. 


They are:

- my new 3 track yard which will have insulated clamps at the #6 switch coming into the yard
- the passing siding

- the other track next to the passing siding.

All of these have insulated clamps on each end. 


Ive got the other parts of the layout wiring down since its pretty simple on those but im lost on how to get the ones I want to be able to switch going. I know I need somehow wire up some switches but havent a clue how to do so. Im reluctant to get an electrician to do it since thatd be major $$$ knowing my luck. Could anyone on here show me how this is done, with pics of their own switch setups and the wiring or for a small price put something like this together for me that I could then just attach my wires from those tracks to?

Id hate to not learn how to do it but im on a tight schedule to get the RR 100% operational. Were having a 4th of July party and i want everything to be switchable by then. if it makes a difference im currently using a Crest Ultima power supply, but will soon upgrade to an Elite.


Help!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Consider the rails as Rail A and Rail B. Rail A is attached to the A power lug on your power supply and Rail B is attached to the B power lug on your power supply. You insulate the A Rail at each side track. You then run a wire from the A power lug through a separate toggle switch for each side track. Then from the toggle switch you run a wire to the insulated rail on each side track.


----------

